# anyone planing a hunting trip



## nickyp0 (Aug 23, 2010)

i am thinking of fling out to go hunting, but i have no idea were to go. Do you guys know a good spot to fly to for a mantid hunt? i am thinking of Texas sofar.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 23, 2010)

I want to go raid Rick's hunting grounds they looked perfect haha


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll be going out soon. Usually I go several times, but have not had much chance. Mantids are so easy to find in my spots that it isn't a big deal going for me personally.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rick said:


> I'll be going out soon. Usually I go several times, but have not had much chance. Mantids are so easy to find in my spots that it isn't a big deal going for me personally.


o.k. lol let me know the spots so i can at least go lol would it be to late to go in the first or second week in setember?


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 23, 2010)

California is popping off too right now the mantids all over finding me! Sister found one at work and other sister found a dead adult.

What state are you in. Gotta be some there.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> California is popping off too right now the mantids all over finding me! Sister found one at work and other sister found a dead adult.
> 
> What state are you in. Gotta be some there.


i am in nh and there are none at the moment. besides i need a vacation lol.


----------



## carlcattau (Aug 23, 2010)

I was out today and got 3 adult female and a sub adult Chinese. I hope the sub adult is a male because now I have four ladies looking for some loven.

Carl


----------



## mantisboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Went out with the kids to stock up on Hoppers and found 5 more Euro Mantids this afternoon. The fields here in Idaho are loaded with Hoppers this year, find any tall area of greenery and you'll find mantids. I was hoping to find some ooths, but never saw any today. I'm good with 5, any more and my wife is going to send me to therapy.


----------



## mantisboybrandon (Aug 24, 2010)

Come down to palm springs california! My dad cleans pools and literally finds atleast one mantid at each house and everywhere i go, weither it be mantis city(an empty lot full of weeds+a large bush of morning glorys) or my work there are always mantises to be found! I find them every season and i usually could end up keeping 10 mantids but i usually have to set them lose as i cannot house and feed that many  but yes, the mantids here arent fancy or ginormous but there are tons of them out here and proven to be easily bred!


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2010)

nickyp0 said:


> o.k. lol let me know the spots so i can at least go lol would it be to late to go in the first or second week in setember?


That is likely when I will go. I have Bugfest on the 11th so I need to get out before then. I need to find a brunners mantis for the show.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 24, 2010)

Rick said:


> That is likely when I will go. I have Bugfest on the 11th so I need to get out before then. I need to find a brunners mantis for the show.


sweet you need some help  it could be like a b-day gift to me lol


----------



## ismart (Aug 24, 2010)

nickyp0 said:


> sweet you need some help  it could be like a b-day gift to me lol


If your really looking to go mantid hunting, you could drive down to me. I'm probably one of closest members to you. I have locally wild chinese, and narrow-winged mantids. I'm also going to Bugfest 0n the 11th


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2010)

ismart said:


> If your really looking to go mantid hunting, you could drive down to me. I'm probably one of closest members to you. I have locally wild chinese, and narrow-winged mantids. I'm also going to Bugfest 0n the 11th


Yeah but we have brunners, chinese, narrow wing,carolina, heat, and humidity.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 24, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yeah but we have brunners, chinese, narrow wing,carolina, heat, and humidity.


the bronx or NC lol well i am planing on going to bug fest wether or not my gf will let me is another story lol


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2010)

NH wasn't an easy place for Mantises. Or big bugs in general. My grand mother always had one in a tree in her garden. But that was the only spot I saw them regularly.

Here in CO we have a decent supply of europeans, and ground mantids are easy to come by in the south of the state (as are giant dessert centipedes!) Utah was better, I was there early this month, it was literally crawling with europeans.

They are in flight now, which does make it a challenge. Not just hard to catch, but it gives them a lot more options for hiding spots. But with all of the midwest and west states complaining about the high grass hopper population this year, it might be an amazing year for mantids. hopefully a lot of food this year will translate to a lot of ootheca and high populations next year too.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 25, 2010)

i think i am going to go to NC maybe rick will let me in on the spot for those mantids  man that is going to be a heck of a drive lol about an 13hr one lol


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2010)

Ran into a huge M. religiousa group on the edge of town today. A line of planted blue spruce and mixed weeds (mostly dry). Lots europeans, adults, some preggers. In the 20 minutes we were taking down yellow jacket traps we must have collected 8 and seen...20 more easily. Didn't see any ooths, but none of my wild caughts have laid yet either.

Anyway, so this is the time for adults here. No idea what's what north, south, or sea level.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 29, 2010)

o.k. it is all set up i am going to bugfest  and i hope to run into some mantids wile i am down there  so unless my car blows up or for some reason i run out of gas money i am there.


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2010)

nickyp0 said:


> o.k. it is all set up i am going to bugfest  and i hope to run into some mantids wile i am down there  so unless my car blows up or for some reason i run out of gas money i am there.


Awesome. PM me your travel plans if you can.


----------



## ismart (Aug 31, 2010)

nickyp0 said:


> o.k. it is all set up i am going to bugfest  and i hope to run into some mantids wile i am down there  so unless my car blows up or for some reason i run out of gas money i am there.


Cool!  I will see you there!


----------



## Samzo (Aug 31, 2010)

I am jealous that you lucky Americans have native mantis species - I have a hard time finding grasshoppers, let alone anything else


----------

